# Fracino Cybercino 1 Group - Crazy Price



## coffee_omega

We have a ex-showroom Fracino Cybercino 1 Group bean to cup complete with milk fridge selling for *£1150*. Used for approx 3 years and pristine condition as new and site ready.

Absolutely bargain price comes with 6 months warranty.

Open to any reasonable offers!!

All the best

email or PM: [email protected]


----------



## coffee_omega

Try this image


----------



## Kyle548

Glenn said:


> Showing for me Kyle
> 
> You may need to logout and back in as I am trying to upgrade Tapatalk


Relog didn't work, but I can see the newest images.

That's one massive B2C machine....


----------



## coffee_omega

Yes, Cybercino's are 1 Group - fantastic machine


----------

